

Procrastibation - rjett
http://findthepulse.com/blog/2008/10/21/procrastibation/

======
markessien
This is a pointless article. What he's saying is 'learn some self control'. I
believe that if procrastinators found it easy to learn self control, they
would not be procrastinating.

It's like telling an alcoholic - only drink on weekends.

~~~
rjett
I think the point of the article is obvious but I don't think the article is
pointless. Too many procrastinators fool themselves into thinking they're
being productive when in fact they are not reaching their full potential (PG's
"type B" procrastinator). Recommending structured procrastination in the way
that John Perry does is like telling a nicotine addict to switch from
cigarettes to cigars. Also, the article doesn't say that it's easy to learn
self control. In fact, it says just the opposite.

------
pavelludiq
I've found the best way to stop my self from procrastinating is to just
fullscreen my Konsole window and hide the menus, that way i just have a big
black screen, and a tab bar at the bottom(which i can also hide). That only
works when my work can be done in a terminal, but most of it can.

------
comatose_kid
I believe pg wrote an essay touching on the idea of structured
procrastination: <http://www.paulgraham.com/procrastination.html>

~~~
jcl
As did Robert Benchley:

[http://hackvan.com/pub/stig/etext/how-to-get-things-done-
des...](http://hackvan.com/pub/stig/etext/how-to-get-things-done-despite-
procrastination.txt)

"Anyone can do any amount of work, provided it isn't the work he is supposed
to be doing at that moment."

~~~
mapleoin
As did Aaron Swartz: <http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/productivity>

